# S952 crankset vs red/force?



## taodemon

I'm having a really hard time finding specs on this crankset online. Nobody seems to have the weight for it and I have no idea how it compares to say a force 22 or red 22 crank (sram website isn't much help). 

There is a bike I'm considering buying with etap shifters and derailleurs but then they spec the S952 crank and force everything else and I'm trying to figure out what I'd actually be getting for the price.


----------



## MMsRepBike

I'm under the impression that the S series line from them is the same as the non series stuff from Shimano, same idea.

So basically outdated technology/design that's been taken off of the hierarchy chart and put in the cheap/legacy parts section. You know the cranks and brakes and shifters and such from Shimano that aren't 105 or Ultegra or whatnot right? Same idea.

As for this crank in particular, it appears to me to be the outdated Red design. So how would it compare? Maybe it would compare as an old version, the first version, of 11 speed red cranks. I would expect the weight to be quite similar to current Red seeing how nothing really has changed.


----------



## taodemon

Did more searching and the few places I've seen with weights listed for it have it listed at around 800 grams which seems heavy compared to both force and red. The weights might not be accurate but still not promising.


----------



## rcb78

Kinda, the S series was at one time reserved for removeable spider cranks based on the Force design. Geared towards Quarq users or direct mount 1x rings. The 952 in particular is listed a 'wide' design that I'm told is specifically to correct the chainline on 135mm rear end bikes. Basically a wider version of the S950. 800gr seems pretty high when the S950 is between 150-230gr lighter depending on configuration, bb30/gxp, 110/130.
The S952 is the wide version of the S950 and the S902 is the wide version of the S900. 900/902 is 130bcd, 950/952 is 110bcd. I did find one reference to the 952 weight stating 808gr WITH bearings. THAT makes sense as pair of BB30 bearings alone are nearly 100gr and even more when you add the seals, shims, etc. Not to mention the possibility of the weight being for a PF30 BB or worse yet, a gxp. That could add nearly 150gr.


----------



## taodemon

So sounds like at least weight wise it is inline with a force crank? Any reason why they would spec the s952 instead of an actual force crank other than maybe to not have a visible "force" on the crank in hopes of not cheapening the visuals of red etap shifters/derailleurs?


----------



## aussie_yeti

S952 is a Force crank with different graphics and a longer spindle to widen the chainline to suit the wider hub used on disc brake bikes.

If they used a Force crank on a disc bike the chainline would be too narrow and you'd get the chain rubbing on the big ring when in the little ring and some of the smaller cogs (a combo not many people use but SRAM market their drivetrains as '22' as they believe all gears are useable)


----------

